# Loft in Pole Barn Project



## MowHoward2210

Here's what I've been working on the last couple of weeks. Hopefully this should save me some floor space in my 30' X 45' pole barn. I've done most of the work myself. My father inlaw cut the stair stringers. 

I used only the 6" X 6" poles of the building to anchor on to. I did not attach any joists to the 2" X 6" girders that the pole barn's sheet metal is attached to.

*First section* Roughly 10' X 12'. I will build 2' deep shelves on the cantilever.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/sec1.jpg>

*Second section* I will also build shelves on the cantilevered section. That way, I wont have to put up any railings. 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/sec2.JPG>

*Sheeting* D*mn that OSB board is high priced! The gap in the bottom is where a step will be, eventually.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/sheeting.JPG>

*Stairs* 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/stairs.JPG>

*Peak* I will probably build some shallower (probably 1.5' deep) shelves on this wall. As you can see, I can go pretty high.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/peak.JPG>

*Another view*

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/view2.JPG>


----------



## jodyand

Hey Mow im only getting one picture but it looks like you have a nice barn:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210

Not sure what is going on. Probably a "cockpit" error! Not sure what happened. Finally had to change the extension from ".jpg" to ".JPG"

Must have had something to do with the resizing I did. Still too big, will try to reduce them some more.


----------



## Archdean

Looks nice mow!
I always appreciate a fellow wood artisan!! If you have time go to my thread entitled (Addition for my new Tracto)r in the Kubota section.

Dean


----------



## MowHoward2210

I've seen it, Dean! Not only a great job so far, but you have a really nice place. :thumbsup: 

My project is an example of my "seat of my pants carpentry". I didn't harldly put anything down on paper other than some measurements. Did some stupid things, but it's turning out ok. How about those lumber prices, Dean? Out of site!!!


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I've seen it, Dean! Not only a great job so far, but you have a really nice place. :thumbsup:
> 
> My project is an example of my "seat of my pants carpentry". I didn't harldly put anything down on paper other than some measurements. Did some stupid things, but it's turning out ok. How about those lumber prices, Dean? Out of site!!! *


Thank you for the nice reply, I bypassed my usual yard and gave Lowe's new to town this year a list of materials and they beat the other quote by $400.00 and it was all grade 1 select! 

Lowe's made me a player but I must caution that you should know what you want and use the commercial/contractor desk!
Dean


----------



## memmurphy

Looking good Mow! :thumbsup: 

That will hold a lot of stuff!

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210

Thanks guys. I'll post some more pics as I go along.


----------



## guest

that looks great.. you'll double your storage space... looks real sturdy too..


----------



## MowHoward2210

Thanks, s_j. 

I used 2"X 8"s for the beams, 2" x 6"s for the joists, 6" X 6" poles, and 19/32" OSB on 16" centers. I doubt if I will but anything real heavy up there, though, being that you have to get it up there first!


----------



## bontai Joe

Looks good Mow!


----------



## MowHoward2210

I've only been able to get in a couple of hours on the loft project, due to weather, mowing, and lots of other excuses. 

Here's part of the shelves that I put up yesterday. The middle part should take 22.5" wide plywood or OSB board. Not sure if I will put any cross members btw the to long horizontal pieces that are halfway up from the floor. On the top, a shelf piece will only go halfway starting on the left top after I add another vertical 2 X 4 directly across from the middle vertical 2 X 4. Then I will leave the part on the left open to the ceiling, because a shelf all the way across would be awfully close to the roof, and you would have to lift stuff over the bottom section of the truss.

*Dean (Archdean)*, You sure know how to make a fella look bad!  


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/shlfs.JPG>


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I've only been able to get in a couple of hours on the loft project, due to weather, mowing, and lots of other excuses.
> 
> Here's part of the shelves that I put up yesterday. The middle part should take 22.5" wide plywood or OSB board. Not sure if I will put any cross members btw the to long horizontal pieces that are halfway up from the floor. On the top, a shelf piece will only go halfway starting on the left top after I add another vertical 2 X 4 directly across from the middle vertical 2 X 4. Then I will leave the part on the left open to the ceiling, because a shelf all the way across would be awfully close to the roof, and you would have to lift stuff over the bottom section of the truss.
> 
> Dean (Archdean), You sure know how to make a fella look bad!
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/shlfs.JPG> *


Looks good to me Mow but was wondering if you got a sliver or something and took the week off!!!  
Dean


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Looks good to me Mow but was wondering if you got a sliver or something and took the week off!!!
> Dean *


No, but I'll be sure to add that to my arsenal of excuses!


----------



## jodyand

Looking good Mow slow and steady


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looking good Mow slow and steady *


If I did this for a living I would name my business "Hem 'n Haw Carpentry"!  

I sure change my mind a lot when I'm building. That's why I prefer to work by myself, so I don't aggravate "good" carpenters.


----------



## guest

lookin good hen-n-haw...

do youhave the stairs leading directly to the shelving? no landing to stand or walk on before the shelves? The stairs are on the left side.. but how woulds you get to the right side of the shelves? 
im not critisizing you.. just wondering why there was no landing to walk along in front of the shelves...


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *lookin good hen-n-haw...
> 
> do youhave the stairs leading directly to the shelving? no landing to stand or walk on before the shelves? The stairs are on the left side.. but how woulds you get to the right side of the shelves?
> im not critisizing you.. just wondering why there was no landing to walk along in front of the shelves... *


Not sure exactly what you mean, s_j. When you walk up the stairs, to the imediate right are the shelves and they will be open from the front. So if you walk up the stairs and do a 180, you are looking at shelves about 2ft deep and 7ft long. Note that i don't have the actual shelving in yet. I will to the same thing with shelves to the 2nd, higher platform to the right of the first platform. You have to use the stairs on the 1st platform and walk over the flooring to get to the 2nd platform.


----------



## guest

must be just the angle of the pic that is throwing me off.. or maybe im just going blind...


----------



## jodyand

I thought the same thing sj but look at the picture good and youll see the shelves dont go all the way to the wall.


----------



## Stewart

Are you using a nail gun or the old fashioned way? I saw the compressor and just wondered! Nail guns are the ticket, I put some trim around our microwave area and instead of splitting the trim I used my finish nailer!!! Cool tool!:cheers:


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Are you using a nail gun or the old fashioned way? I saw the compressor and just wondered! Nail guns are the ticket, I put some trim around our microwave area and instead of splitting the trim I used my finish nailer!!! Cool tool!:cheers: *


I use the compressor to run a stapler to attach the OSB to the floor joists. I nailed all the blocking by hand, and toenailed all the joists. The beam supports are bolted with 4" lag screws, and for the shelving frame I used leftover decking screws from when I built a deck years ago. Also, the decking screws are great for holding stuff temporarily.


----------



## Stewart

Woops....I forgot to say that it is a great looking project.


I was talking to a guy that builds decks around here and he said that they used to use nails on all the decks they built. He said they switched to screws because they hold better. So if you have leftover screws I wouldn't be afraid to use them!!

Thanks for the pictures. :cheers:


----------

